# WWII Columbia



## muddyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all!
I decided to join the forum so i could share my recent find with you lot.
I picked up what i thought was a 1946 columbia. But after doing some research on the serial number and some careful uncovering of the paint and markings that were evident under the red, and with some expert help (thank you mr.columbia and Yohan), it is clearly an early WWII issued bicycle.
What is even more interesting about it is that, its a mens model that was issued to the womens army corp (WAC).
Obviously it is missing a few things and the seat, tires and grips were replaced at some point, but the rest is original and shows the factory olive drab paint underneath the red!!
Anyway, enjoy the pics.

Matt


----------



## muddyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

more pictures


----------



## muddyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

And a few more!


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 2, 2012)

That is tight!  And the faint green paint on the crank and some on the hub is really cool.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 3, 2012)

A Fantastic Find! All the right parts. I love the fact that the spokes and parts that would be chromed before the war (Crank shaft, spokes, handlebars) were painted silver. On many of my WW2 civilian bike they were  painted silver also.

Congrats!


----------



## Climbhigh (Aug 4, 2012)

*Up for sale*

Hi guys,

We have decided to sell this bike. If you are interested in it, you can find it here: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330773951541


Thanks,
Robyn


----------

